# Anybody dealt with this site before ....



## Mr Wright (Aug 6, 2017)

http://www.vintage-watches-collection.com

It would appear they are right on my doorstep here in Yorkshire although they operate online only.

Seem to have some lovely pieces at very reasonable prices

would appreciate hearing from anyone who has dealt with them


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

The picture in this thread is identical to the one on their website. So maybe @WRENCH has swung passed them?

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/118627-2018-the-year-for-vintage-breitling/&do=embed

http://www.vintage-watches-collection.com/watch/breitling/breitling-toptime-chronograph-steel-with-papers-1967/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> The picture in this thread is identical to the one on their website. So maybe @WRENCH has swung passed them?
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/118627-2018-the-year-for-vintage-breitling/&do=embed
> 
> http://www.vintage-watches-collection.com/watch/breitling/breitling-toptime-chronograph-steel-with-papers-1967/


 @Mr Wright best thing to do is google reviews for the site and make your own decision. If I was buying anything like this, I wouldn't touch it unseen, but that's me. I've learned through experience some people's idea of "excellent condition" differs greatly from mine.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The website was last updated in August 2013. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Not everyone updates their copyright notice on the footer ... if they're tech savvy, they'd do it one file for all pages (via server-side include) ... or use software that updates 100s of pages and then uploads them while you prepare supper. :swoon:

I browsed some descriptions of the 1960s watches, the pics are kind a small but the text descriptions are quite verbose and detailed. They do specify on their pages that pickup in person is an option, by appointment. Buy the seller, then the watch.


----------



## Mr Wright (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks all. There's a 62 gold longines on there that I really fancy


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Only mobile numbers listed in the contact, which isn't necessarily a bad sign, but I like to see a landline.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Chromejob said:


> Not everyone updates their copyright notice on the footer ... if they're tech savvy, they'd do it one file for all pages (via server-side include) ... or use software that updates 100s of pages and then uploads them while you prepare supper. :swoon:


 No, honestly, it is showing exactly the same watches and prices it was showing in 2013. I've been watching that site for years!


----------



## Mr Wright (Aug 6, 2017)

AVO said:


> No, honestly, it is showing exactly the same watches and prices it was showing in 2013. I've been watching that site for years!


 They've not responded to my email about the watch I liked - think you're right it's a bust

Anyone got any recommendations for other vintage watch sites ?

Im really towing with my searches


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

AVO said:


> No, honestly, it is showing exactly the same watches and prices it was showing in 2013. I've been watching that site for years!


 Agreed.

Same watches, same descriptions.

If they are close by then pay them a visit, otherwise tread carefully.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There was some pretty forthright stuff written about this seller on the Omega Forums, I suggest you give it a miss


----------



## BigRossiB (Feb 27, 2018)

Are there any trusted sellers online that anyone would recommend for vintage watches?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

https://www.blackbough.co.uk/found-in/vintage-watches/


----------

